# Omnitrope - Thoughts?



## Robmgti (Oct 23, 2008)

Afternoon all - not posted in a long time but thought this may be worth a check (possibly help others as well!)

I've just got hold of some Omnitrope (6.7mg/ml) - 30iu (1.5ml). I'm aware there is a number of fakes going round at the moment with 'active' contents, my concerns are the ones mentioned with Ins in them - i'd rather not be taking that if possible! These come from a reliable source, he competes on a regular basis and has used these personally but i'm conscious that counts for very little in the grand scheme of things. Posted some pictures below - these are the boxes containing individual vials (not the 5 vials per box).

My doubts are caused by: Lack of crimping on the cap and i don't feel the box is amazing quality (though i've had far worse for generic huh). On the positive side all the batch numbers match the vials.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

No crimping? You can easily remove the aluminium cap? If so, its 100% fake, this is unacceptable from a genuine liquid parenteral.


----------



## Robmgti (Oct 23, 2008)

The cap is on solidly on but there appears to be no dimpled crimping around the bottom (i have seen this on a number of photos on here regarding genuine pharma grade version) - hence the concern.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

So, its fake or not?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

those are crimped its just not crimped as you would expect, the top of the vial has been crimped on you can see that, nice smooth finch as well, the thing i would be concerned with would be the box.....


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

The crimp looks doggy to me honestly... and the box is from East Europe country from where all the fake Omnitrope are coming... I wouldn't say fake unless I know for certain but...


----------



## Robmgti (Oct 23, 2008)

Bit late but thanks all! I didn't use in the end, it didn't seem legit so not worth the risk.


----------



## adsh89 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi guys sorry to reopen this thread, I have these exact same boxes, smell is potent but as I've discovered it can be easily faked. So is the end verdict that these are fakes? I've been using them a while and I thought it had been working well but now all of these threads are making me think twice?


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

adsh89 said:


> Hi guys sorry to reopen this thread, I have these exact same boxes, smell is potent but as I've discovered it can be easily faked. So is the end verdict that these are fakes? I've been using them a while and I thought it had been working well but now all of these threads are making me think twice?


if its working well its probably working. base if off your results not what people online say


----------



## adsh89 (Apr 26, 2015)

hm very true, the only thing that worries me is that ive heard rumour that Long Lasting Insulin has been used to replicate the smell, which would leave users feeling fuller but not directly spike Insulin Levels to promote glyco? feels very suss to me now.


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

adsh89 said:


> hm very true, the only thing that worries me is that ive heard rumour that Long Lasting Insulin has been used to replicate the smell, which would leave users feeling fuller but not directly spike Insulin Levels to promote glyco? feels very suss to me now.


if that was the case surely you would be going hypoglycemic . gh doesnt spike insulin either, insulin spikes insulin


----------



## adsh89 (Apr 26, 2015)

Tekken said:


> if that was the case surely you would be going hypoglycemic . gh doesnt spike insulin either, insulin spikes insulin


from what i gather, long lasting insulin is in the system for 24 hours and unlike Humalog, does not directly spike your insulin, it makes you release more throughout the day. i have read that there is very little chance of going hypo from it, but i still dont want to be messing with my insulin levels when i have no idea how much could be in there?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

These are what genuine pharma should look like. There is also raised Braille writing on the box.

I can assure you that these are 100%.


----------



## adsh89 (Apr 26, 2015)

what do you guys make of these? Sorry I can't open it for a better picture.


----------



## thefirm (Feb 1, 2015)

dt36 said:


> These are what genuine pharma should look like. There is also raised Braille writing on the box.
> 
> I can assure you that these are 100%.
> 
> View attachment 109488


cant see the image??


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

thefirm said:


> cant see the image??


----------



## thefirm (Feb 1, 2015)

You don't seem to have Brail on the box.. And mine come with a single vial per box. Not 5.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

There is braille on every box if you enlarge the picture. Also look at the back box and you can see where I've peeled the prescription sticker off to hide any identity.

I am not selling these on, so have no vested interest in persuading people that these are real. However, I can say with 100% confidence that these are genuine UK pharmacy prescribed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

long acting slin, stay away from Omntropins full stop.

TBH, the only pharma growth id use would be Pfizer Go-Quick pens, they havent been copied yet, far too hard to reproduce the actual pen and its twist system.

Ansomone is also very good.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> long acting slin, stay away from Omntropins full stop.
> 
> TBH, the only pharma growth id use would be Pfizer Go-Quick pens, they havent been copied yet, far too hard to reproduce the actual pen and its twist system.
> 
> Ansomone is also very good.


agree with this

ansomone love the stuff

go quick pens good

And Lily is best I've used far to hard to replicate also imo


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

bail said:


> And Lily is best I've used far to hard to replicate also imo


Loved the smell of Lily Humatrope.

Nothing to do with GH, but Castrol R30 also makes me float like a Bisto Kid :thumb


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

@Efedrino are you kidding me? This is the fake from East Europe. Why are you bumping fake gear from East Europe mostly Bulgaria in most of your posts? Putting a link to mc stero** webpage every few posts, any MODS can chime in here? These is fu**ing fake gear promoted right under our noses.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SvenPowerH said:


> @Efedrino are you kidding me? This is the fake from East Europe. Why are you bumping fake gear from East Europe mostly Bulgaria in most of your posts? Putting a link to mc stero** webpage every few posts, any MODS can chime in here? These is fu**ing fake gear promoted right under our noses.


 he is banned so will not be able to reply to your many posts picking him up, the links have been removed, if you see another please report it not reply to it.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

@Pscarb: in his user contact way is still the website, try removing that as well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SvenPowerH said:


> @Pscarb: in his user contact way is still the website, try removing that as well.


 thanks for telling me how to do my job, maybe instead of answering his threads you should of reported them and we could of dealt with it sooner?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> thanks for telling me how to do my job, maybe instead of answering his threads you should of reported them and we could of dealt with it sooner?


 hahahhaah mint !!!!!!! love your retorts when annoyed paul


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> thanks for telling me how to do my job, maybe instead of answering his threads you should of reported them and we could of dealt with it sooner?


 Didn't mean to tell you how to do your job, you were saying the member was banned but the contact way was still there so I guess whoever banned him skipped that part and I was just remarking it. I wasn't logged in for long but once I logged in and noticed I reported one post and quoted other for the purpose to mark the fact is fake gear not necessary regarding the link since it was there for over a year and didn't know if he was permitted to post links. Anyway, I apologize if I acted wrong.


----------

